# Since the BBB wagon is still in town,  it's my turn



## nwdave (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, thanks to a lot of excellent information, tutorials and just plain get off your sitter and get with it encouragement, finally got busy packaging the stuff.  First up is:








First lesson is to make sure the camera is set up correctly for outdoors......  Anyway that's 19.91 lbs of pork butt at 1.79/lb courtesy of Cash and Carry.







Boneless Pork Loin that was going to be used for Char Siu but got redesignated as future Canadian Bacon.  Still got the blues.....







The Maple Cure and Country Brown Cure (in the next vue) are courtesy of Todd.  Amazin-products comes through again.  I think he wanted me to get busy and quit making excuses.







This run is with Splenda Brown Sugar in all 8 versions.  And then the other cure thanks to Todd again.

I found that it was easier to convert all weights to ounces and grams and go from there.  Math is not my strong suit but I got there.







And there we have it, all the little boys lined up and ready to hit the fridge for a 10 day or so vacation. 

So, let's see:  I've got one BBB and CB as TQ and Brown Sugar.  This will be my baseline for future adjustments.

Next is one BBB and CB as TQ and Brown Sugar with Apple Juice.  Saw that one and went h-m-m-m-m-m-m.

Next is BBB and CB with Todd's Maple Cure and some brown sugar

Then BBB and CB with Todd's Country Brown Cure and some brown sugar.

Other than what you see above, I've added nothing else to the mix. 

I'll make refinements in future batches.  Now, let's see, when is the 10 day end........

~dave


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking good Dave!!!

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, you ain't messing around. You wont be sorry Dave.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 26, 2011)

Off to a GREAT Start My Friend!

3 Days left on my cure, and I'm smokin' up a storm!

Todd


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 26, 2011)

That's the motivation I need to get off my duff & try some BBB too. Can't wait to see the end!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks Like A Great Start Dave...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks good so far, Dave!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 3, 2011)

OK i am lost .some body must write a dictionary for all the shortcuts on this forum . what is BBB ?


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 3, 2011)

BBB = Buck Board bacon

Pork shoulder that's cured and smoked

BBB is easy to make and the results are fantastic!

Gotta try some!

IMHO - Tastes like Bacon, but has the texture similar to ham.  Much leaner than bacon too!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 3, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> BBB = Buck Board bacon
> 
> Pork shoulder that's cured and smoked
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd


----------



## nwdave (Jul 3, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> OK i am lost .some body must write a dictionary for all the shortcuts on this forum . what is BBB ?


Don't feel bad about not knowing all the acronyms floating around.  We use to have a scroll over function on such things that gave a quick definition or explanation, but lost that feature when the site changed support.  A point of clarification on one thing Todd said:  BBB is also made from Pork Butt, which I'm using.  Couldn't find any Pork Shoulder.  I'm using Pork Loin for my Canadian Bacon (CB).  A guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do.  I'll be in Colorado later this month and my Son-In-Law (Dnvrdv) has a connection (his company just smoked 3 whole pigs, parted out) so I should be able to score some shoulder then, for  BBB, round two.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking great Dave. That maple is amazing stuff.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, it's day 11.  Finally found some time to start the next phase of my BBB and CB adventures.    I'm going to have to stretch this over a couple of days.  Lesson to learn is don't do 4 different varieties in one batch.  Too easy to forget which is which.  Anyway,

First the mandatory fry test:







At this point, we (SWMBO and I) were convinced that we'd make our own from now on.  The first fry test was with the Tender Quick-Splenda Brown Sugar-Apple Juice.  Drool alert for ourselves would be very appropriate.  Then we did the salt level fry test for the remainder 3 batches.  Only one batch was saltier than we like, back into the bath for another hour. 

Took the Tender Quick/Splenda Brown Sugar and Apple Juice and the Country Brown Cure BBB's and CB and prepped them for the smoker.  The rest were returned to the fridge to await their turn.  Figure on about 10 hours total time  8 with cold smoke using Todd Johnson's Special Apple Pellets, then 2 hours or so with heat to get the meat temp up to 145*.  We intend to fry this cuisine at our leisure.  First batch hooked up and just hanging around:  Apple juice ones to the left, Country Brown Cure to the right.







A few looks at the AMNPS with Todd's Apple Pellets. 







Dang, thought I had the picture rotated.  Ah well, you get the idea.  Next with the AMNPS in my side fire box mod to the GOSM.







Time jump to 3 hours into the smoke, thru the looking glass.  An idea I stole from the MES guys.







Makes a great mirror reflection. 

That's it for now.  More later.  All I got to say about this is IF YOU AIN'T MAKING YOUR OWN BACON, you are missing out on one of the great aspects of this thing we call smoking.

~Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice update Dave!!

Thanks!







Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 7, 2011)

WOW!

Fantastic Dave!

I used tooth pics to mark the different slabs.

Don't be afraid to smoke for 12 hours.  I did, and it was worth it!

Those Apple Pellets ate the best!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> WOW!
> 
> Fantastic Dave!
> 
> ...


LOL---That last Bacon I did, I let my AMNPS be my guide. 

It smoked for 11 1/2 hours, so I pulled it at 12 hours.

If it would have only smoked for 9 1/2 hours, I would have pulled it at 10.

And if it would have smoked for 14 1/2 hours, I would have pulled it at 15.

Makes the decision making easy!!!! 

And you thought it was just for making your smoke production easier!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## nwdave (Jul 7, 2011)

That puppy is full of pellets.  I'm going to have to set alarms to wake me up.  I'm at 6 1/2 hours cold smoke.  The AMNPS consumption so far is halfway down the 2nd row.  That puts me about halfway into the smoke.  13 hours???!  You guys are killing me.

I think I'm making an incorrect assumption that I'd best get sorted out right now.  Reviewing Todd's Bacon Parts I and II, no heat was applied, just what was generated by the AMNPS and the ambient temp.  I see in other Bacon threads, some guys apply heat.  Is this an optional thing, based on whether you intend to fry after completion or not.

~Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 7, 2011)

I've smoked to an internal temp of 120° or so and also cold smoked.  My personal preference is Cold Smoking.  Bear happens to like adding heat.

Try one batch with heat and the other cold smoke only.

It's gonna get fried anyways, so I'm not worried about getting it to 165°.

Todd


----------



## roller (Jul 7, 2011)

That looks real good..Man I love me some TQ  to cure with...it makes the job a whole lot easier...kinds like that little smoker unit you got there.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Dave, There's a westerly a blowin' tonite. I do believe I can smell ""special" apple wood, brown sugar, apple juice and maple cure. Is that comin' from your place ???

On your way out east, to the Colorado country, swing down 97 about 40 miles and that will put you at my front door and I'll help with the taste test.

Mighty fine lookin' so far.


----------



## striper (Jul 7, 2011)

Well Dave, I have to be up in your neck of the woods next Tuesday evening.  Why don't you package up about 5 lbs of that stuff for me to try?


----------



## venture (Jul 7, 2011)

Lookin good bud!

It is an addiction we have here.  When we get short on cold smoked cheese or bacon we get real nervous.

I think Todd is to blame for that for many of us.  He gave us the curse and the blessing?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 8, 2011)

That's what I was hoping was the answer.  Yes, I'll definitely try both ways. Tonights batch will be the cold smoke.  Did you know the ET 73 only goes to 9:59?  Now I gotta get into high math!!!!  Tomorrow I'll start a lot earlier.
 


TJohnson said:


> I've smoked to an internal temp of 120° or so and also cold smoked.  My personal preference is Cold Smoking.  Bear happens to like adding heat.
> 
> Try one batch with heat and the other cold smoke only.
> 
> ...


That's Country Brown Cure you smell.  Unfortunately I'm taking I-5 south to Vancouver USA area to pick up my Grandson (who's going to help this night vision challenged old fart drive) then east out the Columbia Gorge (I-84 I think).  Keep the faith though, there's always the return trip and I'd like to cross west over Highway 20 on the return trip.  I'm tired of I-90.  Gotta teach the kids how to make some bacon and I'm sure I can bring some back.
 


DaveOmak said:


> Hey Dave, There's a westerly a blowin' tonite. I do believe I can smell ""special" apple wood, brown sugar, apple juice and maple cure. Is that comin' from your place ???
> 
> On your way out east, to the Colorado country, swing down 97 about 40 miles and that will put you at my front door and I'll help with the taste test.
> 
> Mighty fine lookin' so far.


Joe, Joe, Joe........You're doing your own bacon.....suffer as we all have on the great wait.  Cripes I'm in 10 hrs on what looks like another 3 hours of smoke tonight.  Dang AMNPS can smoke TOO long...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.. You gotta get some of Todd's Apple.  That is some sweet smelling smoke.  Better than anything we've got around here, except for branches off my King Apple Tree.




Striper said:


> Well Dave, I have to be up in your neck of the woods next Tuesday evening.  Why don't you package up about 5 lbs of that stuff for me to try?


Thanks to everyone on joining me on this venture down the bacon trail.  More to come.

~Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2011)

NWDave said:


> That puppy is full of pellets.  I'm going to have to set alarms to wake me up.  I'm at 6 1/2 hours cold smoke.  The AMNPS consumption so far is halfway down the 2nd row.  That puts me about halfway into the smoke.  13 hours???!  You guys are killing me.
> 
> I think I'm making an incorrect assumption that I'd best get sorted out right now.  Reviewing Todd's Bacon Parts I and II, no heat was applied, just what was generated by the AMNPS and the ambient temp.  I see in other Bacon threads, some guys apply heat.  Is this an optional thing, based on whether you intend to fry after completion or not.
> 
> ~Dave


Dave,

It's a matter of personal preference. I prefer a little bit of heat. Probably more people on this forum prefer cold smoking (below 100˚).

I feel I get more smoke flavor & color in a shorter time with a little heat, but I guess that's me. I think a few agree.

I still fry my Bacon, because I only take it to about 120˚ internal (most of the time). I never tried it, but I guess you could take it to 145˚ & just eat it. Don't seem right to do that to Belly Bacon. Maybe I'll try a little chunk one time.

I will be taking my BBB and my CB to 150˚ in the future, now that 145˚ is supposed to be OK. Then I can eat it cold, or just warm it up a bit.

Bear


----------



## jak757 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great bacon post Dave!  I have 12 lbs of belly curing right now, and will be smoking it Sunday.  Your post has me extra eager now!  I've done a couple other batches in the past, and they have been great.  Can't see going back to store bought bacon now!  All my bacon has been belly bacon, but I'm thinking I need to try some BBB.

Thanks for another great post!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave this *BBB  *






  looks on the way to be an amazing eat  i will a wait for it keep it coming.   don't worry like bear is saying i got more keyboards to replace the soaked one


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 8, 2011)

all I got to say is


----------



## nwdave (Jul 9, 2011)

Almost done.  Second day of smoke with Maple Cure with Splenda Brown Sugar BBB and CB  and TQ with Splenda Brown Sugar BBB and CB.  The difference in technique is that yesterday was cold smoke for 12 hours, then into the fridge to cool down and meld the flavors, ala Todd Johnson.  Today, Apple cold smoke again, applied for 10 hours, then turned on the heat and took the bacon up to 154* with smoke continuing, total approximately 12 hrs ala Bearcarver.  We will fry-grill-some form of cook- all of the bacon.  We prefer it this way.  The biggest difference is the color.  Talk about a beautiful mahogany coloring.  Well, the QVues will speak for themselves.  I hope you enjoy these as much as we did taking them.  Now just to get them posted in the correct sequence.

First, Country Brown Cure, BBB and one piece of CB (lower right) -  cold smoked for 12 hours.  Counting on lots of bits and pieces for inclusion in Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.







The requisite money shot - aka Bearshot.







Tender Quick with Splenda Brown Sugar and Tree Top Apple Juice Concentrate.  Cold smoked for 12 hours.  In the fry test, this was absolutely delicious.







And of course the money shots.







Aw, that's not a Bearshot.  THIS is a Bearshot.......







Now to today's efforts.  First, the Maple Cure with Splenda Brown Sugar, Apple cold smoke applied for 10 hours, then heat for 2 hours to 154* with smoke.







and







Lovely color isn't it?  One of these days I'm going to remember to edit the pics.  Ah well, enjoy







Maple cure BBB and CB (lower right side)







A better shot.







Time for some money shots.  First the Buckboard Bacon.







And the CB







And now, last but certainly not least, Tender Quick with Splenda Brown Sugar.  10 hr cold smoke then 2 hours to 154* with smoke.  This is my baseline so I know what the least of all tastes like, and then can start experimenting with all the multitude of suggestions, starting with apple juice I think  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Beautiful color.  Now for the money shot.







Well, that's a wrap for tonight.  I gotta tell ya, this was sure a heck of a lot easier than I'd imagined.  Yes, I know, everyone has been telling us that it's a piece of cake.  Whaddaya know?  They're right.  Take the leap.  It ain't much of one.  The only area where you really need to concentrate on is the exacting measurement of Cures and Tender Quick and the weight of the meat.  I know one thing for sure, I'm getting a good digital that measures in grams and less than 2 lbs.  The digital I have is fine for meat weights, but when we're talking cures, you got to be dead on correct.  After that, it's the wait for the cure to do it's thing, then the great decision to cold smoke all the way or cold smoke then apply heat.   Hopefully, I'll remember to take pictures tomorrow when we have some homemade bacon.

If I've inspired at least two others to go smoke some bacon, then my work is done here.

~Dave


----------



## chefrob (Jul 9, 2011)

looks good dave!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2011)

Great Job Dave!!!!

Awesome Qviews too!!

But the BearViews are outstanding.

I zoomed in on that one that says, "THIS is a Bearshot" and found myself transported to the wonderful world of Awesome Bacon!!!

I hope I didn't leave any footprints on that beautiful stuff!!!!

Thanks for the views!

Bear


----------



## striper (Jul 9, 2011)

Good job Dave, I'll be by to pick up a 4-5 pound sample from you Tuesday.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   And I finally got off my duff and started 2 small ( 1 pound each) pieces of Belly yesterday, even took a couple of pictures for if it comes out.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave you done  a master job it looks amazing


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

Excellent Dave! The color is beautiful!


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like we are going to need a lot of eggs here in a couple of weeks!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Glad I was eating my own BBB for breakfast when I ran across this post!!! I might have lost touch with reality for a bit otherwise!!!

Great looking _*BIG *_jump into the deep end of the pool, Dave!  If you'll pardon the expression, you sure went whole hog right our of the gate!  Great post, and great Q-view.  Glad you joined the Bacon Makin' Bunch!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 9, 2011)

Its to die for--Great job!

Rich


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 9, 2011)

Decisions Decisions!!!

Which flavor to have today?!?!?!?

Great Job My Friend!

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Jul 9, 2011)

The following is strictly for Todd Johnson.  He's been asking if I've been using a major purchase I made last year (I think it was) from him.  The answer is YES!!!!  Little stuff before, but now, here's baby......I'd show pictures of the sliced meat but that's gotta wait until tomorrow.  We've done some sampling and we all solemnly swear we'll never go back to store bought, except for ABT's, maybe.  Not a hammie piece in the bunch.  All tasted like we'd expect bacon to taste like, except way better.  Now to work on the seasonings.  There's a dozen, dozen combos out there just waiting to be tried.

Here ya go Todd:







That's not rust, it's a funny light reflection from somewhere.  It's a 10" Berkel meat slicer.  Works great.  Thanks Todd.


----------

